# Conventional or Convection oven for cake baking



## sweetthings (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Which type of oven from your experiences is better to bake cakes (butter cakes), conventional or convection? I am looking for commercial oven (gas) preferrably with a stove top range.

Thanks.


----------

